# Saltwater fishing flea maarket



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw a sighn on the side of the road for this and it sounds pretty cool to me it's @ the mount airy fire department on jan 21. 9-3.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The big one in Timonium is cancelled this year due to a lack of vendor participation.

It was much smaller the last few years, and it is a sign of the times.

The local flea markets can be good sometimes, and others, it is all someone's old junk.
The Pasadena flea market, usually in Feb, is a good smaller fishing flea market.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

No big lost.............woody


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

NCfisher. My buddy Paul and I plan on going. Want to meet us up there? My kids got a swim meet that day but we should be there after lunch.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I love the PSG flea market. I've made it 6 out of the last 10 yrs. This year I'm hoping to get there when they open and score on a few bulk spools of 40 & 60 lb. Power Pro line. Going to respool all my saltwater reels. BTW their fresh shucked oysters & pit beef sammies are great. Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

catman said:


> I love the PSG flea market. I've made it 6 out of the last 10 yrs. This year I'm hoping to get there when they open and score on a few bulk spools of 40 & 60 lb. Power Pro line. Going to respool all my saltwater reels. * BTW their fresh shucked oysters & pit beef sammies are great*. Hope to see some of you guys there.


That's why I usually hit it around lunch time.


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

Ive never been to it but from these reviews i might see if i can make it out there


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's another good flea market in the Middle River area on Old Eastern Ave. You'll find lots of saltwater stuff. The pit beef is excellent.

March 17th – 18th
MSSA Essex/MR Chapter Fishing Flea Market
Commodore Hall
$3 per person
Sat 9 - 4; Sun 9 - 2


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Cool. It's on my birthday so I can probably get away with buying lots of stuff without getting in trouble 



catman said:


> Here's another good flea market in the Middle River area on Old Eastern Ave. You'll find lots of saltwater stuff. The pit beef is excellent.
> 
> March 17th – 18th
> MSSA Essex/MR Chapter Fishing Flea Market
> ...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

here are a few fishing flea markets to check out;

Kent Island FFM, Jan 28 and 29th
Tri-state marine FFM Feb. 4th
PSG FFM, Feb. 18 and 19th


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I tried going to this flea market in Mt. Airy and could not find it. Check the fire station on Main Street and the event halls on Twin Arch Rd.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

SpeedRacer said:


> Cool. It's on my birthday so I can probably get away with buying lots of stuff without getting in trouble


Thats even better. Have your other half buy you stuff 'for your birthday'!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Anyone going to Deale or Edgewater shows?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

probably going to start with the Kent Island one and hit the rest as the come, mainly the tri-state ffm in Deale and PSG


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Orest said:


> I tried going to this flea market in Mt. Airy and could not find it. Check the fire station on Main Street and the event halls on Twin Arch Rd.


It was in New Market. For some reason, I originally thought it was in Mt. Airy as well. I was a bit disappointed in that there was not a lot of surf gear and it was geared more towards boat fishers. None the less, the people were friendly, they did have some stuff. I did find some crippled herring and fluke rigs for good prices.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

shelties1 said:


> Anyone going to Deale or Edgewater shows?


I plan on making the Tri State show in Deale.


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

they had some nice stuff amongst the junk maybe ill try to make it to one of the others



> It was in New Market. For some reason, I originally thought it was in Mt. Airy as well. I was a bit disappointed in that there was not a lot of surf gear and it was geared more towards boat fishers. None the less, the people were friendly, they did have some stuff. I did find some crippled herring and fluke rigs for good prices.


i was kinda dissapointed to but they still had some stuff.....picked uo a rad rack for $30 how can ya turn that down


----------

